# Albino Buck Killed In Northeast MO



## Brad C. (Nov 23, 2010)

Thought you guys would like to see this one.  You sure don't see these very seldom if at all.  This was killed by John A in northeast MO this year.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow Cool looking deer! I think I would have to cough up the money and get a full body mount.


----------



## Brad C. (Nov 23, 2010)

Yea that would be awesome.  I seen one of these that a guy killed back when I was a boy.  They are very pretty.  And extremely rare.  This is the biggest one I have seen.


----------



## Brad C. (Nov 23, 2010)

It looks like it is a 10pt.


----------



## okie32541 (Nov 28, 2010)

that is a beautiful deer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2010)

Great buck, and really unique. I have read where Missouri has a large albino population. Is that really the truth?


----------



## Brad C. (Nov 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Great buck, and really unique. I have read where Missouri has a large albino population. Is that really the truth?



Very few are ever killed.  I have lived here 47yrs, and I can assure you that they are very rare.


----------



## Jason059 (Dec 5, 2010)

Indians believed that it was bad luck... or so I am told?


----------



## J-Rod (Dec 5, 2010)

Thats awesome


----------

